# lm_sensors

## hopfe

Habe ein Problem mit den modul vt8231 von lm_sensors, beim starten wird dieses nicht richtig geladen.

Scheinbar stimmt die Standardadresse für mich nicht. Ich bekomme nämlich folgende Fehlermeldungen.

von dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> vt8231.o version 2.6.5 (20020915)
> 
> vt8231.o: base address not set - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
> 
> vt8231.o: VT8231 not detected, module not inserted.

 

Wenn ich versuche das modul von Hand zu starten bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

 *Quote:*   

> linux root # modprobe vt8231
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/misc/vt8231.o: init_module: No such device
> 
> Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.
> ...

 

Habe es dann mit modprobe vt8231 force_addr=0x1000 versucht dann lädt er das Modul, aber die Wert der Sensoren können kaum stimmen  :Smile: 

Ausgabe von sensors:

 *Quote:*   

> vt8231-isa-1000
> 
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> 
> Algorithm: ISA algorithm
> ...

 

Wäre für eine gültige Adresse, oder einen anderen Tip sehr dankbar.

thx

Hopfe

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Sicher, das Du das richtige Modul benutzt?

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## hopfe

ich denke schon das es das richtige Modul ist. Wenn ich davon ausgehe das sensors-detect funktioniert.

 *sensors-detect wrote:*   

> Character in "C" format wrapped at /usr/sbin/sensors-detect line 1075.
> 
>  Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'
> 
>   Trying general detect... Failed!
> ...

 

----------

## himpierre

Fragen wir mal so, was hast Du denn für ein Mainboard?

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## hopfe

Scheinbar eines von FUJITSU SIEMENS, da ich einen Laptop (Lifebook c1010) habe.

----------

## himpierre

Hm, da bin ich dann leider überfragt.

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## awiesel

Für das C1010 gibt es einen BIOS-Update, vieleicht funktioniert es dann ja. Zu finden bei

http://support.fujitsu-siemens.de/KnowHow/Files/BIOSFlash/LifeBook/BIOS_C1010_V1.23.exe

Ist natürlich ein .exe, was sonst    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hopfe

Dieses Flash habe ich schon eingespielt, trotzdem danke.

Zum Glück funktioniert die Anzeige von ACPI. Vielleicht bekommt gkrellm2 bald ein entsprechendes Plugin, oder gibt es ein anderes Programm um die Werte anzuzeigen?.

----------

